# May Photo Contest



## 1stGold13

Our April winner *Rob's GRs* has chosen a fun theme for May:
Movies and Songs

You know that moment...when you snap a photo of your Golden and you laugh and call them some character from a movie or their pose makes you think of a song that reflects exactly what they seem to be doing. If you've got a photo that could just as easily make a great movie poster we want to see it so show us your Golden Movie scenes and Songs. Entries will be accepted until Saturday, 23 May.

Do not collage or caption directly on your photos but please tell us in your post which movie or song the picture reflects and please attach them directly rather than linking from a member album.

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and this years winners are not eligible to win but we love to see all your photos anyway.


Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water.....JAWS









Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congrats Rob!

Great theme for May, it's going to be a fun one!


----------



## Rundlemtn

It's a bird... no it's a plane... no it's SUPER DOGGY... to the rescue!! (a.k.a Superman)


----------



## Fattner

Ok here it goes , look how big I am and I'm only 4 months old today , and with every vote for me I will give you a doggie kiss


----------



## Rob's GRs

Bumping up. Let's see those pictures that relate to actual movie titles or song titles. Let us know what movie or song your picture refers to......


----------



## swishywagga

Well done Rob, what a great theme!


----------



## 1stGold13

Non-eligible entry

Waiting for Guffman (1996)


----------



## Carley840

What do you think? Happy Gilmore or Caddyshack. It's a tough choice for me as both are comedies which reflect this silly girl's personality perfectly


----------



## fourlakes

Three Amigos!


----------



## Fattner

Ok my movie is backdraft 1991


----------



## Zach

Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice


----------



## Rainheart

'Do or do not, there is no try.'


----------



## ShadowGolden

"Look, Simba. Everything the light touches is our kingdom."

- The Lion King


----------



## elly

Such a great theme Rob. I have so many I could use, I don't know which to pick!


----------



## Wendy427

*Just the Two of Us*

The song, Just The Two Of Us


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries everyone!

Looking forward to seeing lots more, keep them coming.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries so far, hope to see a lot more. 

Here's the info about the contest, the theme is Movies and Songs. 




1stGold13 said:


> Our April winner *Rob's GRs* has chosen a fun theme for May:
> Movies and Songs
> 
> You know that moment...when you snap a photo of your Golden and you laugh and call them some character from a movie or their pose makes you think of a song that reflects exactly what they seem to be doing. If you've got a photo that could just as easily make a great movie poster we want to see it so show us your Golden Movie scenes and Songs. Entries will be accepted until Saturday, 23 May.
> 
> Do not collage or caption directly on your photos but please tell us in your post which movie or song the picture reflects and please attach them directly rather than linking from a member album.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and this years winners are not eligible to win but we love to see all your photos anyway.
> 
> 
> Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water.....JAWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## Kirsten

Rudy (1993)


----------



## Kirsten

Wish I could figure out why most of my pics come out sideways!!! Sorry


----------



## kwhit

Any Elton John song...


----------



## Chritty

kwhit said:


> Any Elton John song...



Crocodile Rock for sure!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Chritty said:


> Crocodile Rock for sure!!


I was thinking the same thing............

Great picture of Chance!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries so far, hope to see many more!


----------



## Megora

Time of Your Life - Green Day
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwnoNVOj1Fs


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries everyone, hope to see more, keep them coming!




1stGold13 said:


> Our April winner *Rob's GRs* has chosen a fun theme for May:
> Movies and Songs
> 
> You know that moment...when you snap a photo of your Golden and you laugh and call them some character from a movie or their pose makes you think of a song that reflects exactly what they seem to be doing. If you've got a photo that could just as easily make a great movie poster we want to see it so show us your Golden Movie scenes and Songs. Entries will be accepted until Saturday, 23 May.
> 
> Do not collage or caption directly on your photos but please tell us in your post which movie or song the picture reflects and please attach them directly rather than linking from a member album.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and this years winners are not eligible to win but we love to see all your photos anyway.
> 
> 
> Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water.....JAWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## The life of Piper

Fattner said:


> Ok here it goes , look how big I am and I'm only 4 months old today , and with every vote for me I will give you a doggie kiss


What movie/song is that?!?


----------



## 1stGold13

Great photos, keep them coming.


----------



## swishywagga

Really great entries so far, let's keep them coming!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope to see many more entries all!


----------



## Juli

Kirsten said:


> Wish I could figure out why most of my pics come out sideways!!! Sorry


I'm in the same boat as you Kirsten Can someone tell me how to make my picture larger and actually post it right-side-up? Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Juli said:


> I'm in the same boat as you Kirsten Can someone tell me how to make my picture larger and actually post it right-side-up? Thanks!



In your Photo software program, you should have a feature where you can rotate your pictures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*May Photo Contest-Theme, Movies and Songs*

Great entries all, hope to see a lot more. 

Here is the information about the May Photo Contest. 



1stGold13 said:


> Our April winner *Rob's GRs* has chosen a fun theme for May:
> Movies and Songs
> 
> You know that moment...when you snap a photo of your Golden and you laugh and call them some character from a movie or their pose makes you think of a song that reflects exactly what they seem to be doing. If you've got a photo that could just as easily make a great movie poster we want to see it so show us your Golden Movie scenes and Songs. Entries will be accepted until Saturday, 23 May.
> 
> Do not collage or caption directly on your photos but please tell us in your post which movie or song the picture reflects and please attach them directly rather than linking from a member album.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and this years winners are not eligible to win but we love to see all your photos anyway.
> 
> 
> Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water.....JAWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## Aleksandrina

I took this picture around Halloween... It reminds me of Disney's Fantasia. 

Theo's a wizard, alright. He makes ALL food disappear.


----------



## Karen519

*Kirsten*

Kirsten

Right click on your picture and choose rotate clockwise and this should turn the picture around.


----------



## ceegee

"Surf Crazy"


----------



## Jim and Hank

Sittin by the dock of the bay ... watching the geese float on by


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries everyone!

Keep them coming, such a fun and great theme!


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker laying in front of our Tiki Bar*

*Tucker is laying in front of our Tiki Bar.*

*Song is:* Wasting away again in Margaritaville, Jimmy Buffett!
JIMMY BUFFETT LYRICS - Margaritaville


----------



## lestat1978

*The Hunchback of Notre Dame*


----------



## Chritty

lestat1978 said:


>



Not trying to be a tattletale here, just don't want your photo disqualified. 

"Do not collage or caption directly on your photos but please tell us in your post which movie or song the picture reflect"


----------



## Claudia M

fourlakes said:


> Three Amigos!


hahaha - I like the fourth one peeking from behind. Looks to me more like the Three Musketeers with D'Artagnan between/behind Porthos and Aramis.


----------



## swishywagga

Really great photos, let's keep them coming folks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Movies and Songs*



> You know that moment...when you snap a photo of your Golden and you laugh and call them some character from a movie or their pose makes you think of a song that reflects exactly what they seem to be doing. If you've got a photo that could just as easily make a great movie poster we want to see it so show us your Golden Movie scenes and Songs.


*Entries will be accepted until Saturday, 23 May.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries everyone, hope to see more!





1stGold13 said:


> Our April winner *Rob's GRs* has chosen a fun theme for May:
> Movies and Songs
> 
> You know that moment...when you snap a photo of your Golden and you laugh and call them some character from a movie or their pose makes you think of a song that reflects exactly what they seem to be doing. If you've got a photo that could just as easily make a great movie poster we want to see it so show us your Golden Movie scenes and Songs. *Entries will be accepted until Saturday, 23 May.*
> 
> Do not collage or caption directly on your photos but please tell us in your post which movie or song the picture reflects and please attach them directly rather than linking from a member album.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and this years winners are not eligible to win but we love to see all your photos anyway.
> 
> 
> Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water.....JAWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## Daisy123

*"Sleeping Beauty"*


----------



## Juli

CAROLINA MOM said:


> In your Photo software program, you should have a feature where you can rotate your pictures.


Yes Carolina Mom, that was the first thing I tried. Sadly. the rotated photo still came out sideways  although interestingly, it appeared correctly on my Ipad! Can someone help me here?:crossfing :crossfing I contacted the tech support people on this site, but again sadly, no one responded 

I also could really use guidance on how to enlarge my photo. There were a few links on this site that looked like they'd be helpful, but it seems that the site has reconfigured things since the helpful info was posted, and it didn't work.


----------



## goodog

*You've Got a Friend*

* You've Got a Friend*​ 


_...Winter, spring, summer, or fall, all you have to do is call on me and I'll be there-you've got a friend... aint it good to know... you've got a friend..._








[/IMG]


----------



## Katduf

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries everyone!

Keep them coming, lets see a lot more before the *Saturday May 23rd *deadline!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

There's still time to submit a picture in the May Photo Contest.

The theme is Movies and Songs. 

*Last day to enter is Saturday, May 23rd, don't miss out!*


----------



## elly

Juli said:


> Yes Carolina Mom, that was the first thing I tried. Sadly. the rotated photo still came out sideways  although interestingly, it appeared correctly on my Ipad! Can someone help me here?:crossfing :crossfing I contacted the tech support people on this site, but again sadly, no one responded
> 
> I also could really use guidance on how to enlarge my photo. There were a few links on this site that looked like they'd be helpful, but it seems that the site has reconfigured things since the helpful info was posted, and it didn't work.


Hi Juli,
I have had the same issues and find that editing the photo in an app called instaedit+ and then saving it to my camera roll and uploading that version on here seems to resolve it. No idea why but it does! Re enlarging, I'm not sure, is it the actual size you are looking to enlarge or the subject? If its the size, why is it small? It could be to do with how you are saving it to your tablet? Do you click on it before saving or just save the small version? If its just the subject you want bigger, go to edit and then crop and crop out the area around the subject you don't need and then save.


----------



## Juli

*Ghostbusters!*

Who you gonna call? Ghostbusters! Here's Nova, a fearless and friendly Golden, answering the call. She "ain't afraid of no ghosts!"


----------



## Juli

*Ghostbusters!*

Thank you elly!! It worked :dblthumb2 Now if I could only figure out how to delete my earlier May photo contest entry (the tiny, half-upside-down one), and use the one posted above...


----------



## swishywagga

Wonderful photos so far, let's keep them coming folks!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Juli said:


> Thank you elly!! It worked :dblthumb2 Now if I could only figure out how to delete my earlier May photo contest entry (the tiny, half-upside-down one), and use the one posted above...


Sending you a PM with some info.


----------



## AlanK

Any Rocky movie....Tuff has a mean left hook


----------



## Pammie

"Do you feel lucky, Punk? Well, do ya?" ~Dirty Harry


----------



## AlanK

Pammie said:


> "Do you feel lucky, Punk? Well, do ya?" ~Dirty Harry


I had one just like that I almost posted.... excellent photo.  did I fire 6 shots or only 5... lol


----------



## Pammie

AlanK said:


> I had one just like that I almost posted.... excellent photo.  did I fire 6 shots or only 5... lol


LOL! and the first movie this pic actually reminded me of was Schwarzanegger's Terminator- 'I'll be back.", but with Bryley not wearing his sunglasses like he usually does  it looses its impact!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love all these great entries. 

There's still time if you like to submit a picture for the May Photo Contest. 

*Theme is Movies and Songs, last day to enter is Saturday, May 23rd!*


----------



## Ivyacres

Eye of the Tiger...


----------



## Capt Jack

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EM-kD1GDK6I
Almost Paradise


----------



## Rob's GRs

Great Submissions so far. Do we have anymore pictures from members that relate to actual movie titles or song titles ? If so, let us know what movie or song your picture refers to......


----------



## AlanK

Bumping up.....I know we can get another photo or two submitted.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for MORE PICTURES!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Last day to submit a picture for the May Photo Contest is this Saturday-May 23rd.
*

Don't miss out!


----------



## Beeps

*Hurry Up!*

Checking the landscape for Pheasants.....


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is one of Max--The song the picture reminds me of is "You've Got a Friend." The song was written by Carole King, but I like the version sung by James Taylor best.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for more pictures!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries!

You still have time to submit a picture for the May Photo Contest. 

*Last day to submit an entry is Saturday, May 23rd. 
*
Don't miss out!




1stGold13 said:


> Our April winner *Rob's GRs* has chosen a fun theme for May:
> Movies and Songs
> 
> You know that moment...when you snap a photo of your Golden and you laugh and call them some character from a movie or their pose makes you think of a song that reflects exactly what they seem to be doing. If you've got a photo that could just as easily make a great movie poster we want to see it so show us your Golden Movie scenes and Songs. *Entries will be accepted until Saturday, 23 May.*
> 
> Do not collage or caption directly on your photos but please tell us in your post which movie or song the picture reflects and please attach them directly rather than linking from a member album.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and this years winners are not eligible to win but we love to see all your photos anyway.
> 
> 
> Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water.....JAWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## The life of Piper

*Sleeping Beauty--NOT!!!!*

this was at 2-3 months old... So beautiful right? LOL, NOT!!!


----------



## The life of Piper

*Entry 2: Cinder-Piper*

this is like what cinderella was like at the ball--shy and scared, but beautiful.


----------



## elly

'He aint heavy, he's my brother'

http://youtu.be/svOX9dy0hyw[/SIZE]


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries everyone-

_*Saturday, May 23rd is the last day to submit a picture for the contest.*_

Don't miss out!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Today and tomorrow are the last two days to submit a picture for the May photo contest. 







1stGold13 said:


> Our April winner *Rob's GRs* has chosen a fun theme for May:
> Movies and Songs
> 
> You know that moment...when you snap a photo of your Golden and you laugh and call them some character from a movie or their pose makes you think of a song that reflects exactly what they seem to be doing. If you've got a photo that could just as easily make a great movie poster we want to see it so show us your Golden Movie scenes and Songs. Entries will be accepted until Saturday, 23 May.
> 
> Do not collage or caption directly on your photos but please tell us in your post which movie or song the picture reflects and please attach them directly rather than linking from a member album.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and this years winners are not eligible to win but we love to see all your photos anyway.
> 
> 
> Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water.....JAWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## AlanK

We have had some very GReat entries so far. I know we can come up with a few more. !


----------



## 1stGold13

Last day for entries, Happy Memorial Day weekend to everyone, please take a moment to celebrate the lives of the those that gave everything for our country.


----------

